# 2xVista auf einer Partition



## 08154711 (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
Habe zweimal Vista auf einer Partition installiert. (2 Festplatten - Samsung)
Ich habe beim installieren die Partitionen jeweils gegeneinander versteckt, so wie ich es auch vom XP her kenne, trotzdem kann ich nur auf eine Platte zugreifen. Ich habe den Paragonbootmanager da mir Vista kein Bootmenü anzeigt, hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung oder eine Lösung?
Gruß


----------



## Laudian (29. Februar 2008)

Auf einer Partition oder auf einer Platte?

Etwas verwirrend deine Beschreibung.


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (29. Februar 2008)

Einmal Vista reicht,abropo Vista,nimm lieber XP und das zukünftige Service Pack 3 da wurden über 1000 Fehler behandelt somit hat XP Vista aufgeholt.

XP ist schneller als Vista!

Wenn du dein Betriebsystem neu installierst dann mach am Besten ein Backup mit Acronis True Image Home 11und brenn es auf einen Datenträger und danach liese sich Kaspersky empfhelen(aber kein Original absoluter reinfall) und dann erst mit dem Internet Verbinden somit verhinderst du das gleich viren auf dein PC kommen und Automatische Updates deaktivieren,die bekommt man sowieso mit Service Pack dazu,

so hab ichs und so ist es am besten!;-)

Tipp: Nicht Vista und dazu noch Norton Antivirus,ist völliger quatsch,totale blockade!


----------



## Laudian (29. Februar 2008)

Ich bin immer noch erstaunt, wie viele Menschen sich mit einem 7 Jahre alten System belasten wollen ...  

Ich hab seit 1 Jahr keine Probleme mit Vista ...  Selbst mit 1 GB Ram nicht ... aber Windows ist nunmal idiologisches Pflaster ... jeder schwoert auf was ihm passt, was anderes wird auch nicht empfohlen. 

Meines wissens nach ist Vista mit SP1 genauso wie XP auf dem Stand von Server 08 ... und hat den deutlich moderneren OS-Kern ... die Kinderkrankheiten sind langsam ausgeraeumt und muesste selbst als 64 bit OS inzwischen auf fast allen 64bittigen Systemen ohne nennenswerte Einschraenkung laufen.


----------



## 08154711 (1. März 2008)

Hi,
Also es sind 2 Platten die im Raid 0 laufen. Da es irgendwie nicht so geklappt hat wie ich es wollte habe ich den Raid 0 Verbund aufgelöst. Jetzt 2 Platten mit jeweils 1xVista drauf. Erst jetzt sehe ich jetzt den Bootmanager von Vista, aber egal welche Partition ich anklicke ich kann nur ein  System auswählen. Da ist es egal ob ich beide Partitionen aktiv,oder eine ,oder keine mache das Resultat ist immer das gleiche. Es wird nur eine Partition erkannt. Im übrigen nur hier erscheint auch der Bootmanager von Vista. 
Bei XP habe ich es so gemacht: 2Platten im Raid0-eine Partition versteckt auf der anderen das BS installiert. Mit der zweiten ebenso verfahren. Keine Probleme die BS konnten sich nicht sehen aber dieses Verfahren haut bei Vista wahrscheinlich nicht hin. 
Danke
PS.: Was hat ein Virenscanner damit zu tun? Hatte KAV vorher auch darauf aber das Booten  hat immer länger gedauert, jetzt NIS2008 und gut ist.


----------



## Laudian (3. März 2008)

zum PS, dass bei Booten die Virensuchgeschichte immer laenger dauert ist normal, wenn du immer beim Start alle Dateien durchsuchen laesst ...  Je mehr Daten da sind, desto laenger dauert die geschichte nunmal.

Das Problem bei Raid0 ist, dass parallel geschrieben wird, folglich hat Platte 1 andere Daten als Platte 2. Loesst du den Verbund, kannst du Glueck haben und auf einer der beiden Platten ein konsistentes System haben, was aber nicht bootbar ist, weil das Bios auf eine Bootdatei verweisst, die auf ein Raid deutete, welches jetzt nicht mehr da ist.

Ein Raid 1 kannst du auftrennen und hast dann 2 System weil das Mirroring nunmal beides spiegelt, was 2 gleiche Systeme zur Folge hat, musste dich da nur um die Bootgeschichte kuemmern. beim Raid0 Stripping weisst du nicht, welche Daten wo liegen ... aber grundsaetzlich liegen sie in etwa 50 zu 50 auf beiden Platten, deswegen ist im Normalfall nach einem aufbrechen von Raid 0 eine Neuinstallation faellig.


----------



## 08154711 (7. März 2008)

Hi,
Ich habe auch lange gegoogelt aber es ging nur um xp und vista beim Raid0. Über zweimal Vista auf einer Partition finde ich nix. Mal schaun.
Gruß


----------

